# The way of a dog



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Today we by my daughters and saw old Storm. He has probable bone cancer of his muzzle. Storm turned 12 in January, and they have opted to keep him comfortable. To me the emotions are so mixed, it is so very sad to see these proud, beautiful boys go down hill, but how impressed I am to see that same alertness, that spark and love of the moment in them still!! The tilt of the head and full attention when they watch what many call their master move about the house. How humble we should be at this name, did I deserve such a title? Many a human if affected with a disease such as this, or the final decision has been made, again such as this, would be so broken, turn into theirselves, but I have not seen this with my boys, nor Storm. They still had the love of life, the strength of their personality that just radiates off them to the last moment. Maybe I'm becoming just another crazy old lady, but this seems the way of a dog to me. I can't think of words that describe this. God Bless you Storm Chaser. Toey and Snip will be waiting for you, and there will be a race of flying paws over the bridge.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

readaboutdogs said:


> Today we by my daughters and saw old Storm. He has probable bone cancer of his muzzle. Storm turned 12 in January, and they have opted to keep him comfortable. To me the emotions are so mixed, it is so very sad to see these proud, beautiful boys go down hill, but how impressed I am to see that same alertness, that spark and love of the moment in them still!! The tilt of the head and full attention when they watch what many call their master move about the house. How humble we should be at this name, did I deserve such a title? Many a human if affected with a disease such as this, or the final decision has been made, again such as this, would be so broken, turn into theirselves, but I have not seen this with my boys, nor Storm. They still had the love of life, the strength of their personality that just radiates off them to the last moment. Maybe I'm becoming just another crazy old lady, but this seems the way of a dog to me. I can't think of words that describe this. God Bless you Storm Chaser. Toey and Snip will be waiting for you, and there will be a race of flying paws over the bridge.


What a nice tribute to Storm. We lost our Jake last May, he was almost 13.
We are thinking of you and Storm. 
Finn and I wish him Godspeed over the bridge to re-unite with his friends.
Hey, Storm. say hi to Jake for us and you have a good and peaceful rest.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautiful tribute to Storm. :hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is beautiful and true.I believe beyond a shadow of a doubt that all the dogs who we have lost and all the lost dogs who have passed will meet up across the bridge and will run free with their pals.Run free Storm Chaser run free.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace Storm..


----------

